# EP Aspen Kidded!  Sired by our MCH buck!



## helmstead (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's one I've been impatiently waiting on for MONTHS!  Aspen is a fantastic aged doe - she's got the udder we want more of in our herd and also the conformation.  Her last kidding (the first kidding under our ownership) was somewhat disappointing with a single buckling.  I pretty well expected her age contributed to the singleton, so expected another single.

We bred her to our MCH buck, Fire Flame...and hoped for pink, but decided we'd keep whatever she had.

And...we got...TRIPLET DOES!  

Here they are!






HM FF Ember (retained)





HM FF Fireatnite (retained)





HM F Flames Ebony - _for sale y'all!_


----------



## chandasue (Aug 23, 2010)

Congrats! She's making up for last time.


----------



## TigerLilly (Aug 24, 2010)

That is very awesome--Congrats! and they are so cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 24, 2010)

YAY!

Congrats, definitely some keepers....the extra(s) are always a bonus.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2010)

It just doesn't get any better.


----------



## helmstead (Aug 24, 2010)

It was one of those labors where she'd start to push again and DH and I were going, "NO WAY!  REALLY?  AWESOME!"  I didn't have enough towels LOL

You're right, it just doesn't get better!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 24, 2010)

That whole 'running out of towels' thing can be a mixed emotion issue...you're thrilled to get more kids, but wondering what the heck to dry them off on.
After 2 sets of quads this year, I started leaving 2 sacks of towels down in the barn instead of 1....then I never needed the extras.
You just can't win....


----------



## glenolam (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations!  If I remember correctly, you've had a buck-filled year, right?  They are all very beautiful!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 24, 2010)

They are beautiful!  Congrats on the trifecta.  Please keep us updated on how they grow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations! They are adorable. Are there some moonspots on Ember?


----------



## helmstead (Aug 24, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Are there some moonspots on Ember?


Yes, the whole left side of her face is a brown moonspot, then one on her right ear, and her body is scattered with silver moonspots.  Aspen carries them!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm excited to see them so heavily expressed on a kid out of Aspen.  Hoping for the same with Pie!


----------



## helmstead (Aug 24, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I'm excited to see them so heavily expressed on a kid out of Aspen.  Hoping for the same with Pie!


Well, golly, Pie's got them coming from both sides, so


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 24, 2010)

Oh my God!  How precious they are!  Congratulations on the new babies!!


----------



## lilroo (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi I'm a newbie to the site, also a newbie to Kinders. Nubians, sannans and alpines are the ones I grew up with. I must say the kids are sweet.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## goat lady (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats. I like the brown one.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations, very happy to see triple doelings for you after all those bucks!  And they are adorable


----------



## Ariel301 (Aug 25, 2010)

Beautiful kids! Congratulations and I hope they get mom's udder for you.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 28, 2010)

Congratulations Kate! Three does...don't get any better than that!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 29, 2010)

Triplets!!  Thats wonderful!! Congradulations, thier beautiful!!!


----------

